# National Cigar Day



## CPJim-cl (Jan 17, 2008)

I read something about today(February 27th) being National Cigar Day. I was wondering if anyone has heard of this?

Here is what I found out:

National cigar day is to "commemorate the day that Oscar Hammerstein I patented his first cigar-rolling machine in 1883."

"He was an innovator in the tobacco industry and held patents for 52 inventions, 44 of them related to the cigar-manufacturing process. He became wealthy industrializing cigar manufacturing, and his tobacco fortune provided the money needed to pursue his theater interests."

I wonder if "rolling machine" is what we think of when we hear machine-made (not hand rolled) cigars. If that is the case, the date should be changed to something more relevant like the day the embargo ends, or someone's birthday that is really popular in the cigar world. No Squid, not you, I said someone popular ("liked, admired, or enjoyed by many people or by a particular person or group") HAW! Just kidding, you are well liked.

Just my ramblings for today...


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

Only a day? Kripes, I think even most diseases get a whole month.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

Ya I agree with John I'm gonna give them the month of March since february is almost over


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

good idea guys. March as the National Cigar Month sounds like a great Idea... How about this: 

Chris' Decree: "National Cigar Month hereby begins on the 27th of February and goes will continue until the end of March."


----------



## Sea Jay (Jan 28, 2008)

Good idea Chris and Joe!

That settles it: March is officially CIGAR MONTH starting on February 27th! I love it!!!!!!!!

Light em up!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

everyday is cigar day...


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

karmaz00 said:


> everyday is cigar day...


Agreed.... but I like the idea of having March as Cigar Month!!


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

I'm in! March as National Cigar month it is!


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

lets not forget national herf day, the friday after thanksgiving


----------



## elmomac (Jan 6, 2008)

That's cool!! And since this is leap year we get an extra day on Feb 29!!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

March as national cigar month. Great idea


----------



## Topshelf14 (Jan 18, 2006)

I've always celebrated Cigar Day on the same day as the Great American Smoke-Out.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Squid® thought every day was National Cigar Day! <G>


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

I agree every day should be National Cigar Day!!!


----------



## CPJim-cl (Jan 17, 2008)

Topshelf14 said:


> I've always celebrated Cigar Day on the same day as the Great American Smoke-Out.


That is hilarious! Great idea


----------



## ilikebigash (Feb 17, 2008)

Topshelf14 said:


> I've always celebrated Cigar Day on the same day as the Great American Smoke-Out.


Ok - that's funny!


----------



## poriggity-cl (Feb 8, 2008)

I'm on it. I am gonna smoke some goodies today.
Scott


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

I think cigar month should be during warmer weather, like May. That way those of us who can't smoke inside have the chance to get out and enjoy a good smoke or two.. or three.. or four.


----------



## texasmatt (Feb 25, 2008)

March is cigar month? I'll go let the local shops know so they can have some sales!


----------



## drscholl14 (Oct 14, 2006)

Sweet my birthday is in March! You guys just made it that much cooler!!!


----------



## ksnake (Jan 3, 2008)

CPJim said:


> I read something about today(February 27th) being National Cigar Day.


Does Hallmark have a card for this?


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

Does this mean we have to smoke a machine rolled cigar in honor of Oscar Hammerstein?


----------



## nativetexan_1 (Jan 1, 2008)

If not, it must not be very official.

(If you're official, can you be VERY official???)


----------

